# Instructions for digitizing with 3D foam



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

Where can I find instructions on digitizing for 3D foam?

Thanks,


----------



## zome (Feb 27, 2008)

Check out this video that walks you through it. [media]http://www.viddler.com/explore/amayausers/videos/1/[/media]

Just remember, SUPER High density and slow your machines way down. Be sure to cap off any ends. You'll need a heat gun or I've heard you can use a heat press or light iron to get rid of any of the foam that pokes out of the stitches.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Zome where is the video. I agree with all you wrote with one addition - a good underlay so as not to push the foam into the garment. I find the heatgun the best for sinking the foam - you can also try a hairdryer on high.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

For some reason the video link only shows up for me when I try to reply to your post.

Anyway, it was pretty informative.

My other question would be how much thread is needed for the 3D stitches. The woman in the video is using DesignShop, so I was hoping she'd give some basic Melco Amaya acti-feed settings at the end, but she doesn't.

I know some pretty dramatic 3D effects can be done on the Amaya because they do a big 3D image on hats at all their showcases. 



zome said:


> Check out this video that walks you through it. [media]http://www.viddler.com/explore/amayausers/videos/1/[/media]
> 
> Just remember, SUPER High density and slow your machines way down. Be sure to cap off any ends. You'll need a heat gun or I've heard you can use a heat press or light iron to get rid of any of the foam that pokes out of the stitches.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

kylerogers said:


> For some reason the video link only shows up for me when I try to reply to your post.
> 
> Anyway, it was pretty informative.
> 
> ...


Kyle on the Amaya, you do want to give it more feed , but auto works fine and if you raise the pressor foot all the way up it will work better. If you need to see an example of a file that works, feel free to contact me.
Techniques to know:
Capping, pinching, bridging of gaps, short stitches in tight corners, Tack down, Placement stitches and last but not least the double density.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, the Amaya tech who was my training told me the Amaya pressure foot will actually chop up the foam if it's too low.



zoom_monster said:


> Kyle on the Amaya, you do want to give it more feed , but auto works fine and if you raise the pressor foot all the way up it will work better. If you need to see an example of a file that works, feel free to contact me.
> Techniques to know:
> Capping, pinching, bridging of gaps, short stitches in tight corners, Tack down, Placement stitches and last but not least the double density.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

kylerogers said:


> Yeah, the Amaya tech who was my training told me the Amaya pressure foot will actually chop up the foam if it's too low.


I would say that if this happens you are using cheap or old foam. What it does in my experience, is that it compresses the foam too far, not giving the ultimate puff that you are looking for.


----------

